# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  Sydney - Canberra - Melbourne _ DU lịch Châu Úc

## thuydn

*Giá tour từ : 60.497.450 VND* 



_ 	Cùng VietranTour đến thăm Sydney, Melbourne và Canberra - ba thành phố  tuyệt vời bậc nhất nước Úc. Nằm trên quần đảo xinh đẹp lớn nhất thế giới  ở phía tây nam Thái Bình Dương, nước Úc có nền văn hóa lâu đời và thắng  cảnh thiên nhiên phong phú. Du khách sẽ vô cùng ấn tượng với những công  trình kiến trúc độc đáo, những vùng quê đất đỏ đẹp như tranh, những  ngọn núi kiêu hãnh bên bờ biển, những động vật hoang dã kỳ lạ ẩn hiện  trong các khu rừng mưa, bãi biển dài hớp hồn và những món ăn hấp dẫn đến  khó quên…_


*Ngày 1
*
*Hà Nội - Sydney (nghỉ đêm trên máy bay)*


Chiều:  xe và hướng dẫn viên của Vietran Tour đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn và đưa  ra sân bay Nội Bài làm thủ tục cho quý khách đáp chuyến bay VN 781 khởi  hành đi Sydney. (Quý khách sẽ làm thủ tục xuất cảnh quốc tế tại san bay  Tân Sơn Nhất - TP. Hồ Chí Minh). Đoàn nghỉ đêm trên máy bay.  



*Ngày 2
*
*Đến Sydney – Thăm quan (Bữa trưa, tối)*


Sau  bữa sáng trên máy bay, đoàn đáp xuống sân bay Sydney lúc 8.15 phút  sáng. Làm thủ tục nhập cảnh. Sau đó đi vòng quanh thành phố, dừng chân  tại địa danh Mrs. Macquaries Chair để ghi những bức hình đẹp nhất của  cảng Sydney. Sau bữa trưa, xe đưa đoàn về nhận phòng khách sạn. Nghỉ  ngơi. Hứa hẹn một buổi chiều khám phá các danh thắng nổi tiếng nhất của  thành phố Sydney: nhà hát con Sò (Sydney Opera House), cầu cảng Sydney  (bridge & harbour), tiếp  tục tour  bộ hành tới mũi đá lịch sử (The  Rocks), có thể thưởng thức hương vị bia ở nhà hàng nằm thơ mộng cạnh nhà  hát con Sò và ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh thành phố.



*Ngày 3
*
*Blue mountains (Bữa sáng, trưa, tối)*


Ăn  sáng tại nhà hàng. Đoàn bắt đầu hành trình một ngày theo hướng Tây Bắc,  tham quan công viên quốc gia Blue Mountain. Chụp ảnh tại 3 mỏm núi đẹp  nhất (3 sisters), nếu may mắn du khách có thể chớp được những bức hình  cùng với người thổ dân với ống khèn và những giai điệu truyền thống.  Tiếp tục trải nghiệm bằng tàu kéo an toàn xuống chân núi để dạo bộ trong  công viên quốc gia, ngắm nhìn những khung cảnh tuyệt đẹp, sau đó đi ra  bến xe cáp treo trở lại điểm ban đầu. Dừng bữa trưa tại nhà hàng bán đồ  ăn nhanh. Chiều, đoàn tham quan vườn thú hoang dã Featherdale Wildlife  Park – nơi bảo tồn những loại động vật quý hiếm của Australia, có thể  xem những con chuột túi Kangaroo, đà điểu sa mạc Úc và Gấu túi Koala. Tự  do mua sắm tại  siêu thị Woolworth (02 tiếng). Nghỉ tại khách sạn.



*Ngày 4
*
*Sydney – Thủ đô Canberra (Bữa sáng, trưa, tối)*


Ăn  sáng tại nhà hàng. Đưa khách tới tham quan Thủ đô Canberra của nước Úc:  nhà quốc hội mới (New Parliament house), vào trong tham quan kiến trúc  và phòng họp của Thượng viện, Hạ viện. Xe chạy dọc theo hồ Burley  Griffin tuyệt đẹp, tháp phun nước Captain Cook, khu đặt trụ sở sứ quán  các nước, cuối cùng dừng tại Bảo tàng chiến tranh (Australian War  Memorial), nơi đây ghi lại chứng tích chiến tranh Việt Nam.Đáp chuyến  bay chiều đi Melbourne. Ăn tối tại nhà hàng cơm Việt. Nghỉ tại khách  sạn.



*Ngày 5
*
*Great Ocean Road (Bữa sáng, trưa, tối)*


Ăn  sáng tại nhà hàng. Đoàn khởi hành đi Great Ocean Road. Dừng chân tại  điểm thắng cảnh nổi tiếng nhất: 12 Tông đồ (Twelve Apostles)- nơi có 12  khối đá thiên tạo nhô ra trên bờ biến, đi dọc theo bờ biển để chọn cho  mình những góc nhìn đẹp nhất. Dọc đường đi là dịp quý khách được ngắm  nhìn cảnh đòng quê nước Úc với những đàn bò, đàn cừu giữa những cánh  đồng cỏ xanh rì. Đi tiếp 3.5 km, sẽ được thắng cảnh ở vịnh hẹp (Loch Ard  Gorge) nơi mà đã làm chìm đắm con tàu thế kỷ “Ard” bởi một cơn bão  biển. Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng địa phương, thưởng thức cách ăn Fish &  Chip đặc thù của ngưởi dân Úc. Tham quan phố Footcray để mua sắm những  món quà cho người thân, đặc sản có thể tham khảo là: sụn cá mập, dầu cá,  vitamin B tổng hợp, kem dưỡng da từ cừu, miếng trải salon bằng lông  cừu,...dùng bữa tối với món Steak bò tại đây. Nghỉ tại khách sạn.



*Ngày 6
*
*Khám phá Melbourne (Bữa sáng, trưa, tối)*


Sau  khi ăn sáng, du khách sẽ tham quan phiên chợ Victoria market (đóng cửa  thứ 2, thứ 4 trong tuần), có thể mua nhiều quà tặng, quà lưu niệm như áo  da, túi da, đồ trang sức đá Opal nổi tiếng của Úc… với giá rất hấp dẫn,  có nhiều người Việt bán hàng ở đây nên rất thuận tiện mua sắm. Sau đó,  tiếp tục đưa quý khách đến Outlet để mua hàng hiệu thời trang giảm giá.  Ăn trưa tại Shark Fin Chinese Restaurant. Chiều : Tham quan trụ sở làm  việc văn phòng Nhà quốc hội, Nhà họp của Quốc hội liên bang, khu vườn  Fitzroy và nhà thuyền trưởng Cook’s. Tiếp tục chạy qua trung tâm Quần  vợt quốc gia, trung tâm văn hóa nghệ thuật, nhà ga tàu cổ kính. Hãy  nhanh chóng chớp những bức hình của đội cảnh sát tuần tra bằng đội kiệu  binh, hoặc thưởng thức một chuyến xe ngựa kéo để tham quan thành phố.  Dừng chân bên dòng sông Yarra để nhìn toàn cảnh, Ăn tối nhà hàng Việt  Nam: Sen Restaurant. Nghỉ tại khách sạn.



*Ngày 7
*
*Melbourne – Yarra Valey – Dandenong (Bữa sáng, trưa, tối)*


Sau  khi ăn sáng, quý khách khởi hành đi Dandenong Ranger thăm thảo nguyên  với những khu rừng nguyên sinh. Tại nơi đây, một hoạt cảnh thật thú vị  với chút thức ăn, những chú chim nhạn sẽ đậu trên tay quý khách. Ăn trưa  tại nhà hàng địa phương. Chiều: chào mừng quý khách đến với thung lũng  Yarra Valey. Du khách có thể xem và làm trong thung lũng với các nhà máy  rượu vang và các nhà máy bia, thưởng thức mùi vị thơm ngon của rượu  vang Úc, trải nghiệm tầm ngắm với phong cảnh thiên nhiên tuyệt đẹp:  những cánh đồng Nho dài ngút ngàn. Sau đoa, quý khách trở về Melbourne  thăm quan Crown Casino và dùng bữa tại đây.  



*Ngày 8
*
*Rời nước Úc (Bữa sáng)*


Ăn  sáng sau đó xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay về Việt  Nam. Làm thủ tục nhập cảnh tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất. Hành lý được lấy ra  rồi sau đó nối tiếp chuyến bay nội địa ra Hà Nội. Đưa đoàn về 49, Quang  Trung, Hà Nội. Kết thúc chương trình.       




*Dịch vụ bao gồm :*

- Vé máy bay khứ hồi chặng quốc tế và nội địa theo hành trình trên  - Nghỉ tại khách sạn 3 sao tại Sydney, 4 sao tại Melbour (2 người hoặc 3 người/phòng)  - Lệ phí làm visa vào Úc  - Xe phục vụ theo chương trình. - Các bữa ăn ghi trong chương trình - Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt  - Vé tham quan vào cửa chính - Bảo hiểm du lịch mức bồi thường tối đa 10.000 US$

Dịch vụ không bao gồm :

- Ngủ Phòng đơn và đồ uống gọi thêm - Chi phí cá nhân - Hành lý quá cước - Bồi dưỡng cho lái xe & HDV: 06 USD /người/ngày

*Ghi chú:*

-  Thời hạn nộp hồ sơ làm visa: Trước ngày khởi hành 04 tuần tối thiểu.  Thủ tục hồ sơ mời Quý khách liên hệ trực tiếp tới bộ phận làm tour Châu  Úc: 04-39438777 (máy lẻ: 105) - Giá tour có thể sẽ phụ thu nếu thuế xăng dầu hàng không điểu chỉnh.  Chặng bay có thể đảo đầu khởi hành/ kết thúc Sydney hoặc Melbourne nhưng  các điểm tham quan vẫn được giữ nguyên. - Vietran Tour dự kiến sử dụng hàng không Việt Nam, tuy nhiên có thể sẽ  bị thay đổi bằng hãng hàng không quốc tế khác vì bị phụ thuộc vào ngày  được cấp visa từ Lãnh sự quán Úc (đôi khi ngày cấp visa rất sát ngày  khởi hành). Vietrantour không chịu trách nhiệm nếu hồ sơ của Quý vị bị Lãnh sự quán  Úc từ chối hoặc trì hoãn cấp Visa (dưới bất kỳ lý do nào) 


*
Công ty TNHH Du lịch và Thể thao Việt       Nam*

*Phòng tour Quốc tế - Khách lẻ Outbound*
 Tầng 1 - 49 Quang Trung - Hà Nội
 Tổng đài: (04)-39438777
 hotline tư vấn nhanh: 0943.12.13.18 
 email: info@vietrantour.com.vn

*Phòng tour Nội địa - Khách lẻ & Khách đoàn* 
 Tầng 2 - 49 Quang Trung - Hà Nội
 Tổng đài: (04)-39438777 
 hotline tư vấn nhanh: 0943.12.13.16 
 email: info@vietrantour.com

*Trung tâm bán vé máy bay – Vietrantour* 
 Tầng 1 - 49 Quang Trung - Hà Nội
 Tổng đài: (04)-39438777 (máy lẻ: 114)
 hotline tư vấn nhanh: 0988987810
 email: ticketing@vietrantour.com.vn

*Phòng giao dịch 48B Liên trì
*Tầng 2 – 48B Liên Trì – Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội
 Tổng đài: (04)3 65.56789 
 Fax: (04) 39 41 3858
 email: info@vietrantour.com.vn

----------

